# Secret Reaper Craziness for Leap Year--ONE ITEM EXCHANGE



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Secret Reapers and potential victims!!! Last year about this time I hosted a zany *ONE ITEM Secret Reaper* exchange with some wacky rules including a dead set price cap. The idea was to do a fast turnaround swap with some different twists and turns. I have had several PM me asking if we could do it again. So here it is. 

Today is the shipping deadline for the latest regular SR so hopefully people will see this and sign-up since the sign-up time is relatively short.

*Sign-up will be today, Feb. 22 through Feb. 29!* Yes, folks there really are 29 days this February and that is next Monday at midnight Central Time. So LEAP on in and join us. All you have to do is agree to making, crafting, repurposing or buying* ONE ITEM only for your victim with the cost no more than $17*. Let's keep to the rules folks. 

Some of us have an extensive stash of items that we have found or made cheap and sometimes go overboard on the bigger Secret Reapers but this one is meant to be fast, exact and *ONLY ONE ITEM!!!!* No exceptions!

If you are joining, PM me your name, mailing address and a list of items that you could use. This can be the long detailed lists that most of us have that includes our wish lists, themes or other things to help your SR get to know your wants. Truly the more info that your SR has the better they can find that *ONE* perfect item for this exchange. If you prefer an Easter item instead of Halloween, let your Reaper know. Easter is on March 27 this year so it would be cutting it close if they mail right at the deadline. Remember this is for *ONE ITEM ONLY*.

*Shipping deadline will be Thursday, March 17*--St. Patrick's Day. Easy to remember---right? Don't mess around and make the Leprechaun mad by not meeting the deadline. He will make sure that you never find that pot of gold.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I would like to join please  Will get my information to you shortly.

Another fun exchange!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd love to but I'm physically drained right now and don't think I would make a very good reaper. Of course there is still six days left and I'm not leaving until the 14th so I could pull it off if I found a sudden burst of energy before the sign-up deadline.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I would join...but I am such a rule breaker, I could never stick to any stinking rules. (ha, ha) You guys have fun though!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure I'll join super easy peasy......


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

hmmmmmm....... need to noodle this one a bit.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It sounds like fun to me! I really enjoyed the last one, and the challenge of staying in budget.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds good! !!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed this one last year - it is really a fun challenge to come up with one item and keep to the budget. Everyone came up with such creative ideas last time. Really fun !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come join the fun! There are three of us in so far with info sent. Several others have said they are joining---don't forget to send your info to me. Since this is a quick SR, go ahead and post your likes and dislikes things on this thread so we don't have too many going. We can use this to sign=up and post lists from now through Monday, Feb. 29 and we will continue with this one for the discussion up to shipping. I will then start a picture thread to show off things.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

something witchy for me  were doing Harry potter this year


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our outdoor theme this year is: A Halloween Concert Featuring The Rolling Bones. So maybe an item using the Rolling Stones lips logo, or the Brittish flag. I also add to our Mad Lab and Museum of Curiosities every year indoors.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Undecided.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I took part last year, so count me in!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are picking up participants! Be sure to PM your LIKES LIST to me, too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in! Sounds like fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hooo we have 5 officilly signed up and Lists sent to me already. Four more have said they are joining and several more thinking about it. Come on and join the fun!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I sent Printer my list but will add a small one here also 


Doing Nightmare Before Christmas theme outside this year so anything for that would be great. I haven't made anything yet. 

I have a huge Pinterest though Reaper. If you don't do NBC there are lots of ideas on my Pinterest


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

this sounds like fun! But also like a massive challenge for me lol. hmmm.. will think.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my list:
I would love to add things in several key areas including spell books. They don’t have to open or display the spells although that type would be fine, too. I have several like this and would love to have an assortment of books to display like on shelves or mantles with all things witchy from potions to spells to plant info, etc. I would love some that look like witch or wizard textbooks, spellbooks, how tos, or just anything to do with witches, warlocks, wizards, or fortune tellers or things that relate to them. I love homemade, old books with spooky names and covers or real books. If you are crafty this would be easy and fun and I would treasure an item like this.
I would also love to add more voodoo things to my Haunt. This could be anything since I don’t have a lot in this area. If you are crafty, please use your imagination. I will have a display area that is Marie LaVeau’s House of Voodoo. I have the sign and inside will feature things that might be available in that shop. I have Oriental Trading Company’s Madam Misery that is one of my favorite props and I also have many homemade fortune tellers, so anything for them would be great. 
Anything witchy, wizardy or for fortune tellers would make my heart go pitter patter. Heck, who am I kidding any Halloween anything would make me happy!!!

*Edited to add: In case you sew my Reaper and want to take on this huge challenge---at least to me since I don't sew or work well with material---I would love to have a sort of big collar or short cloak type that is adorned with leaves and vines. I am working on a costume for Professor Sprout from Harry Potter and have found an appropriate dress, but really need/want this to go over it. It could even be just the leaves to make a collar. You can see what I mean by looking at photos of her in my Pintrest board Mandrakes and Professor Sprout or just a Google search for her. I am not picky of how one is done. I am a Plus in 3X so the shoulder span would need to be BIG. lol. I am going to a Harry Potter 50th birthday party in April and hoping to be Prof. Sprout. Since I am having surgery in two weeks, I am not sure if I can pull this off since I need this. So, if you have magic fingers and sew this would be great!!! Or even a brown/tan witches hat with leaves for the Professor or something for her to carry or use. *

*
Or something to do with crystals. I have this new fascination with crystals and don't have any.*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have had several questions about the one item requirement. So...to clarify a bit. If you make something that is some sort of kit or DEFINITELY qualifies as one gift it can have multiple items. Like making a vampire kit or a witchy shelf or something similiar. Please don't take advantage and do a lot saying it is all in the same theme!!

The purpose and intent of this small one item swap is to take the intimidation away for those new to our SR or those that just don't have time or resources to do a lot more or just for those of us that like a change every once in awhile. We know that many of us get a little carried away with the amount and volume in some of the regular SR. That is okay, but this one is to make it more on an even platform. Okay????

So, don't go plotting ways to make four boxes worth of things and call it one item. But, the questions asked were valid. Some "items" like mentioned above really are one gift and do require some individual pieces. Enough said! Let's keep our big girl panties or manly briefs on and play nice. LOL.

Remember you still have a price to stay within. Let's keep this FUN!!!!

We have 7 officially signed up with lists PMd to me. Come and join us!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Printersdevil-- Thank you for emphasizing that! Bigger reaps have their place, but it's nice to have variety, as you said, and to have an exchange where just about anyone who wants to participate can join in.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

This actually makes it easier for me to understand, i kinda didnt before i dunno why lol, so thank you for clarifying  This is totally my kind of reaper. I sometimes get a bit intimidated by the going overboards in the other reapers to be honest, so this may be much more my style  Will have a look at my finances first tho -and also -are there people on the list who will ship to far-far-away? ( AKA Denmark) on the list? Just before i may sign up lol.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

can anyone find the picture tread from this one, from last year, for inspiration for the 1-item newbies?  ( Im trying to find it, I got lost..)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will look for it later tonight when I get home.
I'm


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My list looks huge, but I promise, it's just ideas. I'm not expecting a specific thing from the list.

I don't mind getting an Easter item. I like anything indoor or outdoor, that is "vintage-y" (Beatrix Potter style of animals). I prefer non-religious things like rabbits, chicks, eggs, etc.

Glitter is OK for either holiday; used items are just fine, as are hand-made. I like vintage very much, so remember that wear and tear adds character. 

I could use a small Easter flag, the little ones that are around a foot long in the hanging area. That could be cute-modern, or vintage style. I have a yard-stake holder for this size of flag (and I also have a few Halloween flags).

I no longer have an Easter tree, so I could use one of those. Size doesn't really matter (for regular ornaments, or miniatures), and it could be with or without ornaments. I do have some decorated egg ornaments that are the size of normal hen eggs, which I put around the house in baskets. 

I'm currently drooling with nostalgia over the two-piece blow mold bunny candy holders from the 1970's on eBay but I think that they usually go for more than our limit. However, if one could be found cheap enough, that's another idea! They come in white, pink, and yellow, and I'm not picky about color.

Speaking of nostaglia, I have begun to collect the small metal two-piece Easter eggs that were sold in the 70's and 80's. They had little cellophane packs of candy inside...tiny sugar balls that weren't very tasty, and were rather hard. I love those eggs, and only have one from my childhood. They're not easy to come by, though. They came in a variety of colors, with vintage scenes printed on the fronts. They were sold by Murray-Allen International Inc. 

I have a Pinterest board for Easter ideas, if needed (complete with pix of the aforementioned blow mold candy holders, and metal eggs): https://www.pinterest.com/amie_shive/ostara-and-easter/

*****

If it's a Halloween item, I still like vintage-y things, and they can be indoor or outdoor.

I could use a tombstone for my Headless Horseman, battery-operated or electric Jack o'lantern, battery operated faux candle lantern, empty lantern or mantel clock shell to use as vignette displays, anything for a witch's table/cabinet (potion or ingredient bottle, spellbook, familiar, etc.)

I would also like to add an imp to my scene. If I made one myself, I'd base it on the "gravelings" from Dead Like Me, seen here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Like_Me#/media/File:Graveling.jpg

My Halloween theme is just an old cemetery with an abandoned caretaker's house, circa 1940's or older.

For ornamental items (such as those that have things printed or painted on them, or are small decorations to put on shelves), I like skeletons, skulls, bones, cemeteries, coffins, urns, bats, rats, mice, spiders, centipedes, owls, ghosts, witches, black or calico cats (or pure white), crows/ravens/grackles, dead trees (with or without faces), full moons (also with or without faces). 

I don't really like anything licensed except Nightmare Before Christmas, Haunted Mansion, Scooby Doo, Peanuts, Scary Godmother. I don't use gore, maggots, flies, ants, or roaches.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hilda found the tread for me  Thanx!! ill post it here if anyone else want to have a look:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...echaun-secret-reaper-pictures-discussion.html


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love this one item gift exchange idea. It gives those a chance to participate who may not have the funds for bigger reapers. I am 100% most definitely guilty of going overboard so this will be a wonderful change. I'm super excited and I hope those of you who normally sit out due to funds can join in and have some fun  I am already excited about victim day


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come join the fun in this ONE ITEM Secret Reaper exchange. Deadline for sign-up on Monday, Feb. 29.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Several have stated they are joining but have not sent their info to me. Make sure to do so because you are not officially in until I get the PM with your info and address. Deadline to join is Monday, Feb. 29. Come join the fun. I am sending a PM to each person who has already sent their info as a confirmation that you are in the exchange. As you sign up and send info from now on expect a PM confirmation, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone else want to join us? Monday night is the sign-up deadline. Come on and play with us!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Crap, I would like to but...I took an inventory of my crafting supplies and projects in progress this evening. Much to my surprise I have 20, yes 20, projects either in progress or with materials gathered waiting to be started. My list of materials is just crazy. I really need to start working on my project backlog and use up the crazy surplus of materials I have. While I was going through things I caught myself saying to my wife "when did I get that? Where did this stuff come from? What was I going to do with this stuff? When those things are said it is time to stop sourcing and start creating! But on the plus side I get to indulge in a frenzy of making, and I will end up with some cool stuff to send to victims in future Secret Reapers. Or what is just as likely, start an etsy store to sell some groovy decorations and such.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thinking about it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

After much thinking and pondering and sighing and then some whining, i've decided not to join in. I'm still very much in limbo on work hours and need to save what I can, for pointless stupid bills like the rent and other crap lol. I am very very intrigued by this concept of ONE item only though, and actually hope there will be another at some point maybe later in the year ( maybe around.. Halloween lol) 
Will be looking at pics as usual tho


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK I am in! Excited to do this as I have sat out the secret reapers for several years due to a bad experience. I used to love them so much, making things is so much fun! I have instead focused on the card exchanges which are awesome too. So, I am jumping back in since this seems a bit more "relaxed!" I'll PM my info....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's what I am "into".... lol

*Pumpkins, blow molds, candles/candelabras, skeletons, gory stuff...

*Would love a realistic skull (heck I want a real one but know that is pretty much out of the question, lol)

* Love witches and witchy things. Am also Pagan and appreciate actual witchcraft tools/candles/spell kits etc.

*Zombies and zombie themed items. Could be decor, party plates, cookie cutters/pans/brain molds, dead body parts, lol. A zombie party kit would be coolness.

*Really love and appreciate homemade items. As a person who makes stuff, I really get excited to see someone has spent their time and energy on something for me.

My Pinterest Halloween board is huge but there are items there that could give ya insight into my tastes! Also have a crafty board to look at:

https://www.pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween-crafty-tutorials/
https://www.pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween/


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm going to sit this one out too. Only because I just finished my 3rd reaper back to back and my mind is fried ( so is the bank account) BUT I would love to do one of these one item reaps in the future, I think this is a great idea and seems way less stressful. I know we have the larger reaps at Halloween time but I agree with someone else that a one item reap would be cool around that time as well , spaced out somehow maybe. I will be keeping my eye on this !!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I am officially in! Thank you, PD for organizing this! I have enough stuff going on that I wouldn't have time to do a big reap right now, but this should work out perfectly. 
Honestly, sometimes I think it's easier to think of things for my victim than it is to write up a list. *Deep breath and jump* Here goes-- 

What I really want is someone else's creative idea in his or her own style. Google image searches might help give my reaper ideas. I know I'm not being terribly specific this time, so I hope my reaper won't mind putting his or her imagination to work. If it's really too difficult, my dear Reaper, please get a message to me and I'll come up with some more conventional ideas. I want it to be fun for you, too! 
I'm planning a multi-themed lab/collection area, and I could really use some crafted or thrifted archaeological (or possibly anthropological) artifacts. That could be nearly anything from any sort of ancient or exotic culture. I already have quite a few native North American arrowheads, spear-points, scrapers, etc. but I'd love a reproduction of something from a Archaeological dig. An ancient Egyptian artifact, old-looking thing with a Celtic feel (Ogham inscriptions, multi-spiral designs, etc), an unglazed terra cotta jar or bowl from a thrift store painted with neolithic style designs (broken and glued back together would look authentic), a "Cunieform" tablet, a piece (whole or broken) of ancient-looking jewelry (coin earrings, rustic glass beads, a "gold" collar), a trepanning tool, or a trepanned skull-- those are just a few of many possibilities. None of this would have to be specific or accurate museum-grade repros--if it looks ancient I'll be happy. 
It might be more difficult, but I would love an "Extra-Terrestrial" item found with ancient civilizations' artifacts-- the kinds of things the "Aliens-Built-the-Pyramids" theorists would like (sculpted, carved into fake stone, molded, whatever). The Lolladoff Plate is just one example. Again, Google images (keywords like "ancient civilizations aliens") could help with ideas. 
But really, any "artifact" would be great. It doesn't have to be complex or intricate. 
I put some fairly random Pins at the top of this board,
https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/
just to give some general ideas. I realize some are way too complicated for an easy build; they're just there for atmosphere. I'm not expecting anyone to pour lost-wax bronzes or sculpt in marble-- but if you have some verdigris rub or a can of gold spray paint an some Fimo, great! ...or maybe there's a statuette or a piece of costume jewelry at your local thrift store, and you can bury it in the yard for a couple weeks to age it.  Again, Reaper, if this is not something you'd have fun with, get a message to me and I'll come up with some more conventional additions. Thank You so very much!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooojen, I am like, VERY intrigued by that! Lots of room for creativity and fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woooo hoooo, we have 9 officially in and several more that are still deciding or who have not sent their info by PM to me. Remember sign-ups end Monday, Feb. 29 at midnight!!! That is tomorrow folks!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

byondbzr said:


> Ooojen, I am like, VERY intrigued by that! Lots of room for creativity and fun!


Thank you for that! It makes me feel better! It's hard to know whether your own list is "easy" or "difficult", especially when you don't know whether your reaper-to-be prefers specifics or a wide base to work from.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We officially have 9 signed up and several more have said they are considering. Remember to be in you must send me your PM by midnight Monday, Feb. 29th. That is tomorrow. I want to draw for the pairings ASAP since this is a fast swap. I need to get the names and lists out soon.

Come join the fun. I am so excited about this one!!!! Remember only one item to buy, craft, or repurpose. Put on your thinking caps and let's have fun!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

*Deadline to sign-up and send me your info and address is tonight at midnight!!! Come join the fun!*


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm really excited about this one. I feel like I can focus on one great item! Did you get my info Printer??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No, booswife, I didn't get it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did you get mine? PD? 


here is my likes for this reaper:
love. witches, especially the Wicked Witch. While I like potion bottles, I really have enough. 
witch figures, dolls, etc would be great. black cats (well, any cats!) I have two wonderful witch dolls from previous reapers, so decided to have a collection 

a adult or older girl porcelain doll ...I am starting to paint them.. 
Fabric to make dresses for the dolls I am starting to craft, witchy, vampire type, ghostly, elegant and fancy. gothic. anything that could be used for that type of dress, black lace, red lace, red or black tulle. anything you think might be used to make a elegant type dress for a doll

Any Halloween art work is always welcome.
I love to read and love multiple genre's. Sci-fi \fantasy, mystery, ,if it has a good story,I'll like it! 
I do a outdoor grave yard,so anything that goes with that, lighting,ground breakers,skellys,ghosts,etc.

spider area things. 
animated things,

indoors decor, knick knacks, etc. I like holiday dish towels,potholders,etc. Cool socks. wax melts, love floral, apple cinnamon, pine, actually not fussy, 

I like spooky. and. creepy, things that go bump in the night. Indoor things can be cutsey. some what ....

as far as other items, a bit of Valentine décor might be fun, don't have much, or also a bit of St Paddy;s day , things like knick knacks, candles , etc. dish towels for both holidays if there is such a thing,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got you bethene. Booswife, I don't have yours but do have you down since you evidently tried to send. Just make sure you get it to me by tonight so I can get info out in the a.m. or late, late tonight since I seem to be a nightowl.

With booswife02 we have 10!!!!


*Come on and join the fun. Remember this is only one item should be low stress and fun.

Just to restate a clarification that I made back a few pages ago:
I have had several questions about the one item requirement. So...to clarify a bit. If you make something that is some sort of kit or DEFINITELY qualifies as one gift it can have multiple items. Like making a vampire kit or a witchy shelf or something similiar. Please don't take advantage and do a lot saying it is all in the same theme!!

The purpose and intent of this small one item swap is to take the intimidation away for those new to our SR or those that just don't have time or resources to do a lot more or just for those of us that like a change every once in awhile. We know that many of us get a little carried away with the amount and volume in some of the regular SR. That is okay, but this one is to make it more on an even platform. Okay????

So, don't go plotting ways to make four boxes worth of things and call it one item. But, the questions asked were valid. Some "items" like mentioned above really are one gift and do require some individual pieces. Remember there still is the price cap amount also of $17 give or take a few. It just seemed fitting to use 17 with St. Patricks Day being the ship day.*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Really excited about this one!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Any last minute takers??? Be sure to PM me your info and desire to be a part of this one by midnight so I can get things out to everyone. 

We have 10 signed up.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not sure why my pms aren't going through 

Any kind of Nightmare Before Christmas items for my haunt
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast02/nbc-porch/


Jack O Lanterns of all types
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast02/jacks/


Primitive Halloween 
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeas...en-primitives/

Fortune Teller Things for my haunt

I have a huge Pinterest board full of ideas for you Reaper 
www.pinterest.com/berniceeast0176


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got it, booswife02


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have 10 in this crazy ONE ITEM SWAP. Remember to play nice and make it one item. It can have multiple items if it is a part of one thing such as a witches shelf with various items or a vampire kit, or something similiar.

Let me know if you did not receive your victim. I double checked them and they all show they went. 

Deadline for shipping is St. Patrick's Day, Thursday, March 17 and cost should be no more than $17 give or take a dollar or two. I thought that might help us remember the ship date. LOL I am so corny with this thing!!!!

Be sure to send me the tracking and let me know when it ships. Since there are so few of us if you want to wait to reveal who you sent to until the end that is fine.

Have fun and happy stalking!!! It can be bought, crafted, repurposed or whatever you decide.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with for this one!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my victim and I'm super duper excited! Going to be fun! The hard part is only choosing one thing. I have a few ideas. Gotta do some homework. No stalking needed


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

How wonderful! What a great group of members you have there!!
This is going to be fun!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very, very happy with my victim and his or her list!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, I've made a plan  I think you will be a happy victim. At least I hope so  Thanks so much to Hilda for brainstorming with me!!!! We had fun


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Omagoodness.....    


I am gonna have SO much FUN with my victim's awesome giftie! Excited, starting on it this Friday!!! I hope they likey!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Need to narrow down to one idea. But better to have some than not!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm heading out of town for a few days, but maybe I can find some materials where I'm going...who knows?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, some of you have been busy! I have some ideas and am going a different route on this one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

tossing some ideas around... that's all the farther I have gotten


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

This one is really making me think and put my creative hat on (not sure that I even OWN a creative hat! Lol!) ....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, Miss Hallows Eve, you sound like I used to sound. I was so sure that I could not do any of this stuff. I had lots of ideas, just no talent. LOL I still am lacking in artistic talent, but have so much fun with this stuff. You put together some great things, too.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I was so excited to see a certain item on my victim's list! Oh, how I wish that I could find the perfect one for her! (and one for me too, I love it!) Hmmm, I wonder if it's possible...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How exciting sounding LairMistress. Hope you fiind it.

Several other questions that have been asked. Shipping deadline is March 17, but feel free to ship earlier.

There is not much time for teasers, but by all means send if you want. Remember this is a one gift Reap, but there are plenty of small ways to tease either on this thread of by mail. Just limit it to envelopes or padded envelopes so it is not really another item snuck in by stealth. Some of my most exciting teasers have been things in regular or large size envelopes that have delighted me.

Do you have to reveal who you are in the package? That is up to you. There are only 10 of us so waiting to reveal at the end is okay if you want to wait. It would help preserve some of the mystery. But, either way is fine.

I hope you are all off to a great start and have some ideas churning or in the works. I know that I do.... Happy Reaping!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Picked up some materials today! That is my tease, lol...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I know what I am making for my victim.....need to dig something in the basement out of Halloween totes to use..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like most are off to a great start!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Did some painting on my project today.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Went to Marie Laveau's House of Voodoo today, but I didn't find that one special thing for my victim. I'll keep looking.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like fun, ooojen!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> How exciting sounding LairMistress. Hope you fiind it.


I did, and I didn't. I got to thinking about it, and these are usually pretty small, and something to buy rather than make. Although, that's not necessarily a bad thing. I would just feel bad if it seemed small compared to other gifts sent, I guess. 

I did find a fantastic teaser to go with it, but it seems like two gifts if I do that, even though the teaser fits into an envelope. Ack!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

It really is almost easier to throw a lot of smaller things into a box, than to come up with one good idea. This is a cool challenge!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, it really makes you think about what is the one right gift for sure.

I am ready to mail and I think another is one the way!!! So photos coming soon. I am not sure what day I will make it to the post office this week. But, it has to go since I am pretty tight on time before surgery with all the pre-op things still happening.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I had something fall out of a closet today doing some rearranging....and a light bulb went off....have a new fabulous idea! !!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok victim....your package is on its way!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hooo photos before too long!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Excited that packages are mailing!

Also excited because TODAY I found something for 60% off that I figured I would NOT be able to get for my victim's giftie. I mean, I had the item materials, sure. Would have made it and sent it, it would have been great. But this? Takes it over the top. I HOPE they like this! It puts me right under the limit too. 

Now, to get my hands busy. And dirty!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics too!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

bethene said:


> I had something fall out of a closet today doing some rearranging....and a light bulb went off....have a new fabulous idea! !!


I love it when that happens! Fate!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So last night, after a lot of lamenting, I went back to the sales sites to see if I could find a larger...something special. I believe that I did, although I'm a little apprehensive about its bad reviews. I went ahead and ordered it anyway, and I HOPE that because the reviews are older, the product has improved since then. It won't be here until a few days before the shipping deadline, so I really hope that it works out.

I would have liked to have made something, but I've been out of the house a lot since Thursday because...our brand new (very first!) GRANDBABY was born! She was almost an entire month early, and quite small, so we've been going to the hospital to visit her and her mom (my fiance's daughter).

If for some reason this new item doesn't work out, I will still send something; although it will either be late, or it will be totally different than my current train of thought. I really don't want to be late, but I promise that I won't neglect to send altogether. Even if I die before then, I will at least go haunt the person and let them record it for their scene, haha.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats on the grandbaby LairMistress!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sealing, gluing, drilling, wiring. These are a few of the things I am doing for my project today. Hope I didn't give it all away!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You all are killing me!!!! lol

LairMistress, congrats on the grandbaby! That is special and would be so wonderful to have.

ByondBzr, I had to laugh at your comment about bethene and the closet idea. I would be scared of what might fall out of my closets.lol

I, too, am not crafting this time. I just didn't have time. Still trying to get things ready for surgery. I feel like I am slacking on this even though I do have something that I think my vic will love. I know I do. It is something I found this season and I am going to pass it on to this special vic. 

PIB, wow, you are making some of feel bad. All that hard work and we are sending something we bought!!! Well, LairMistress may be the Haunt gift herself for her vic. I hope not because we are quite fond of her earthly and Forumly prescence.

I am glad to see people posting and sort of teasing as we go!!! Lol

It is getting closer. You know the funny thing is, even though I did the match ups, I don't remember who has me. LOL

I thought about that today and got a good laugh out of it. It will be a surprise even with all the comments going on.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

byondbzr, I just backed up a page and see that I miseed your wonderful find!!!! That is so much fun. Sort of like bethene's inspiration falling out of the closet. 

I just love these SRs and all the fun and opportunities they bring us...AND yes the challenge(s) of a one gift within a budget!!!!

Happy Reaping everyone!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a solid plan but waiting on a piece to arrive in the mail and I can assemble  I'm excited


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool sounding comments can't wait to see them all. I am still chuckling g about Bethene and byondbzr comments! I so love this group!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I keep checking in too. It looks like fun.  
Looking forward to seeing the exchanges.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations, LairMistress!

"Sealing, gluing, drilling, wiring. These are a few of the things I am doing for my project today. Hope I didn't give it all away!" Oh, it's crystal clear to us all, now! There's only one thing that could be sealed, glued, drilled, and wired...right? Hahaha!

I've had a few ideas for my victim, but never felt like they were just exactly right. It wasn't until last night that I settled on what I wanted to do-- and it will be an artistic stretch for me. I hope it works out the way I'm visualizing it. ... probably not, because I'm visualizing it pretty darned amazing-- haha! And then I have to hope my victim has a spot for it...and has the same taste for that sort of thing...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations LairMistress on the new baby! 

And, Printer, it was cool of you to host this SR, even though you had a surgery coming up. You have a lot on your plate! We'll be thinking about you.

I am sure your project will work out great, ooojen!

I will be mailing soon, if all goes well.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

lol....

C'mon now, doesn't everyone love stuff falling out of their closets? As long as it doesn't land on your toes?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

byondbzr, I am more worried about which skeleton will fall out of my closets!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Congratulations, LairMistress!
> 
> "Sealing, gluing, drilling, wiring. These are a few of the things I am doing for my project today. Hope I didn't give it all away!" Oh, it's crystal clear to us all, now! There's only one thing that could be sealed, glued, drilled, and wired...right? Hahaha!
> 
> I've had a few ideas for my victim, but never felt like they were just exactly right. It wasn't until last night that I settled on what I wanted to do-- and it will be an artistic stretch for me. I hope it works out the way I'm visualizing it. ... probably not, because I'm visualizing it pretty darned amazing-- haha! And then I have to hope my victim has a spot for it...and has the same taste for that sort of thing...




If not, ooojen, they can just send it to me. I would love it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all of the congrats! I didn't even have to do any of the hard work, haha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Several more are on their way. Photos should be in a few days!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats LairMistress on the new grandbaby!! 

I have been mia for the past few days due to being ill but am back now and getting things together for my victims mailing. It IS hard to come up with only one item! Believe I have come up with something and will begin the crafting tonight. I should be right on time for the mailing deadline!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My gift came today! I won't say who it's from (partly because I don't know people's real names, haha). I love it, and pictures will follow ASAP, but my phone battery has to catch up first. 

Thank you, Secret Reaper! (bawk bawk)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooohooo, the first picture is on the way!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't remember if I said this already. Since there are so few of us in this smaller swap, we can just post pictures here, too.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been reaped too! I think I might know who my reaper is .... maybe?!

I actually got it yesterday but I've been down with an ear infection, vertigo, and migraines. So no fun. BUT my giftie has sure cheered me up! I will get pics taken and posted tomorrow!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> So last night, after a lot of lamenting, I went back to the sales sites to see if I could find a larger...something special. I believe that I did, although I'm a little apprehensive about its bad reviews. I went ahead and ordered it anyway, and I HOPE that because the reviews are older, the product has improved since then. It won't be here until a few days before the shipping deadline, so I really hope that it works out.
> 
> I would have liked to have made something, but I've been out of the house a lot since Thursday because...our brand new (very first!) GRANDBABY was born! She was almost an entire month early, and quite small, so we've been going to the hospital to visit her and her mom (my fiance's daughter).
> 
> If for some reason this new item doesn't work out, I will still send something; although it will either be late, or it will be totally different than my current train of thought. I really don't want to be late, but I promise that I won't neglect to send altogether. Even if I die before then, I will at least go haunt the person and let them record it for their scene, haha.



Congratulations on the Grandbaby!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone makes/buys, and receives.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too. Can't wait to see photos. Mine is ready to drop at the post office, too.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, picture time! 
I gave many ideas, and my reaper zeroed in on a fave: Candles. Love all kinds of candles and Halloween lighting. Spooky, cutesy, classic, vintage. So I was over the moon to receive these beauties from my reaper:
















...And one lit so you can see the yummy orange glow... (forgive me, I took it in my laundry room since it's the only dark place right now!)









This is a Grandin Road pathway set and comes with the stakes. I am so in love with it Reaper! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, folks! I tried posting pictures from my phone the other day, and apparently the option is no longer there? I sure couldn't find it! I was using the website from Chrome, not the app. I deleted the app because it never worked right, either. 

Anyway, I have photos today, because I actually got to use my own laptop. Yay! 

My reaper and I have the same idea. Two of the same type of item equals one, right? Yes, I'm one of those who sneaks 6 items into the 5 items only lane. Sorry. It's just so hard to do a one item reap! 

















Thanks again, Easter Reaper! I love them both! My 4 yr old is especially fond of the egg plane hanging. He picked out the spot that it's hanging in the dining room, where everyone can see it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Those are cute!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

And now a tease for my victim. Because I want to. And since only two of us have been reaped so far, this sneak is for all of you!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

byondbzr said:


> Those are cute!!!!


Thank you! I love your candles, too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those candles and the wall hanging/ flags&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you PIB .....this ia AWESOME. Love the vintagey look of the mask....Perfect!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, matrixmom-- that's great! Nice work, PiB!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

What great reaps!! 
I am drooling over the black candle set. And I happen to know those flags will be perfect in LM's easter display!
I agree with ooojen, fantastic vintage feeling to the wreath PIB. What a great job!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh how fun! I just realized I did not check my mail yesterday, so went to get it today. Look what I found from my reaper!! I want to frame it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> Oh how fun! I just realized I did not check my mail yesterday, so went to get it today. Look what I found from my reaper!! I want to frame it.


Oh most excellent tease!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am almost done with my one item for my victim. Should be ready for the mail either tomorrow or Thursday. I am putting some finishing touches on it today and hope everything will dry nicely over night. I actually tried my hand at making something. My son kind of smirked at one of the small little things I made but that is okay  Hoping it was a 'Hey, that is cool' smirk instead of a 'that is the dumbest thing I ever seen' one! Lol!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So today I "combined" my one thing with the other thing to make the finished piece. I'm nervous it will stay the way I want it, so I am waiting til Thursday to mail. Dang drying time, lol. Gosh I hope it mails OK!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm shipping tomorrow. I printed out the label and got it ready today.  It looks like there are two things in there, but it's an illusion, I promise.  

Actually, one was supposed to be a teaser, and I FORGOT to send it on Monday. Sorry! It's taped to the big thing.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I completely changed direction on what I was doing. My first item was turning out pretty good, imo, but I needed a few items I didn't have, and I was afraid it would take me too long by the time I got them. I think plan B might fit my victim's style better anyway. I hope it's what my victim wants


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Got the last piece I needed for my gift  will have it in the mail on the due date  I sure hope you like it victim. Super hard to stick to the budget!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol I used a bought item myself this time. Husband s to mail it for me today day. I am going home from hospital to Dallas too


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> ... I am going home from hospital to Dallas too


So you had your surgery? I hope all went well and that you have a quick recovery.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Speedy recovery ... hope you are up and about before you know it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Speedy recovery vibes to you printetsdevil!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Sorry, folks! I tried posting pictures from my phone the other day, and apparently the option is no longer there? I sure couldn't find it! I was using the website from Chrome, not the app. I deleted the app because it never worked right, either.
> 
> Anyway, I have photos today, because I actually got to use my own laptop. Yay!
> 
> ...


Im so glad you liked it My internet has been down and I've been sick so I haven't gotten to see if you had received it. I couldn't decide on one flag so i got them both. same type of goodie so one item


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a apology to my victim...your gift will be going out Friday...I switched gears last minute...but I think it will be worth the wait. (fingers crossed! )


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim should be getting their gift soon. Hubs mailed earlier this weee everything should be going out by tomorrow. This has been fun.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The husband has no access to the Halloween forum so I can tell you guys ♥♥ We put in a bid on the house which the sellers accepted, signed their papers and we are on the 10day waiting period. we and the sellers have 10 days to back out. love this house hope we get it. cant wait till the 29th


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PrintersDevil wanted me to let you all know she is doing fine after her surgery. Super tired after PT and she didn't want anyone to worry. She will most likely be on sometime tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you, Bernice fore getting the message on here. I am not ready for photos tea a race yet but got on and off the bed alone today. I had the trusty nurse stand by though. I sent my tablet home and even with my new I,phone 6+plus phone it is a pain from the bed. I hope that all the mSR packages will be out to the owls today. Day mailed mine and ,I asked for priority mail and when I asked for the tracking number he gave me a dead silence like, what.nso who knows. Mail to my areas place usually doesnt take long though. Hopefully more photos today. I love what all has been sent so far. I know that several have been really sick and I have been in the hospital all week.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Moonwitchkitty, how exciting about the house. I am officially crossing uncrossingg my toes throughout the day for luck for you!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

No worries PD. Take care of yourself!!!!! Speedy recovery wishes to you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped by our very own printersdevil! !! a fabulous witch...will post pictures soon...I love it! !


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine is going out Friday as well, unfortunately! I sent it on its way on Wednesday, and came home from work today to find it back on my front porch! Insufficient postage due to box size. Ugh! 

I'll have to go buy more tape before I can send it. I finished off two rolls on this box...but they were obviously near their ends, anyway.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo goo packages arriving . Please send me your tracking if you haven't. So happy DH got the package off okay and exited that Bethune likes her. I don't think my letter to you made it inside. I was a little pre-occupied last week. New knee and no pain!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't check in yesterday, BUT I did mail out my package so my victim should have a goodie SOON!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I let my victim know that my package won't be going out until tomorrow.  I HATE being late. Was going to get it out on time but my new washer was delivered too late yesterday to make the post office. Today I was out of town so tomorrow it WILL be going in the mail no matter what! Post office is open until 2 and I shall get it there


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see more photos. Be sure to let us know when your gift comes in and ahare a photo so we can see them all.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So typical of me---
I was feeling pretty good about the way my victim's gift turned out. It looks the way I saw it in my head, and the cost was right where it should be. I got it out a day late (sorry victim). I still felt kind of good about getting to the PO before they closed, considering we had a pretty hectic day with some additional, unexpected work. (I know, I should plan to ship a day early; then maybe I'll be on time.)
But today, I was putting a few things away and found--- a battery that was supposed to go in my victim's reaper box. I didn't want to ship the item will all the batteries in, in case it activated en route and they'd lose much of their energy on the way. So I pulled one-- and forgot to pack it. Ugh! I hope she has an extra so she can see it work. I hope it doesn't wind up broken en route. I hope she likes it. 
Today or Monday...

Edit in-- That ^ is rather optimistic of me now that I think about it! Monday or Tuesday _should_ take care of it! Go USPS!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay! I made it to the post office today!! 

My victim should be getting their surprise on Monday!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just settled down dress for the first time all week. Flipping through the Guide I found Practical Magic just came on. Love this movies.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

byondbzr, I love those candles. way so cool. 
lair mistress, very cute.
matrixmon, awesome clown. I love clowns
paintitblack, very nice


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the wonderful witch that I received from Printersdevil! !! Love her face! !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is another, I wish you could see how beautiful her dress is,velvet,lace,the top is black with a gold paisley print...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice, bethene and PD! She's a well-dressed cutie!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree! She's a glamour gal! Very fancy.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

bethene said:


> Here is the wonderful witch that I received from Printersdevil! !! Love her face! !


She is lovely looking!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethene, your new witch is very designer-looking. Nice work, PD.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My reaper did an amazing, fantastic job for me! I'm absolutely thrilled with it. Pictures to come (later today, I expect) but wanted to say, "Thank you" right away! It's wonderful-- thank you


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

PD I'm so glad to hear your doing well after your surgery. I have good thoughts and well wishes going your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG! You guys!!! You just can't even understand how excited I am About my gift. Thank You so much for your thought and hard work Ooojen  I am doing a natural magical kind of Witch scene this year and Ooojen absolutley hit the nail on the head. I would have been happy with my beautiful tree with the mushrooms and fly but she went the extra mile and gave it a battery pack. So talented!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And with the magic


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm so glad you like it! The battery pack should slide in underneath, as far as the on/off switch. I didn't want to glue down that last little stretch of wire before the item was placed, but you might want to-- or at least to kind of push it in underneath with the batteries. Let me know if you need a little more of the Spanish moss to hide the wires and workings in back. I can send you some that will be a color match.
(and the mushrooms are "replica" Jack o'Lantern variety. The gills are phosphorescent on that species, and they really do glow in the dark when they're fresh --though not exactly blazing-bright.)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome tree stump with light-up mushrooms! How creative!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That is so MAGICAL!! Wish I had that for my last Witches Luncheon!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

That tree stump is amazing!! That would make a really cute night light as well


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh dang! That is MAGICAL!!!! 
So perfectly you Bernce!! 
Wonderful job ooojen. That is amazing!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that tree stump is amazing! Great job on the making of it ooojen and bernice will definitely put it to great use. I found a similiar stump a month or so back at a garage sale that was under a tree and she sold it to me for a [email protected]


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also have been reaped by Miss Hallows Eve and can't wait to show off my goodies. I will get photos and post this evening. I have had a rough afternoon and just got up from a long nap with the knee iced down. Thank you so much Miss Hallows Eve. I love love my Reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my..that tree trunk is simply stunning


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, I am so glad that you like the witch. I found her at GW or a thrift store and almost passed on her since I had promised to not buy any more during this season. There was just something about her face that I loved, too. I agree about the dress---it is wonderful. I felt you might be going for a collection of the smaller ones with the plastic or glass faces, but felt this one would be a great one to enhance them. I am still kicking myself for not ordering some of the witches that QVC or HSN clearanced right before Christmas. They were the ones about 18 inches tall and were so pretty and fancy. THey sold them for right under $20 for TWO.
I really meant to order two sets so that I would have some to share through the year. 

I am so happy that this little witch has a new home with you where I know she will be loved. I couldn't remember if I sent you a copy of the poem A World Without Witches in an earlier Reap. I was going to send it printed off on colored paper as a teaser and I just ran out of time before surgery. Let me know if you don't have it and I will drop one in the mail to you.




















Here is a view of her sitting. She is pretty tall due to the long cloth legs that end with a cute pair of shoes. THe other one here hopefuly shows the very pretty material of her dress. I wonder where she came from originally.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, we need to see a tutorial for this! That bug is so cute! 



booswife02 said:


> OMG! You guys!!! You just can't even understand how excited I am About my gift. Thank You so much for your thought and hard work Ooojen  I am doing a natural magical kind of Witch scene this year and Ooojen absolutley hit the nail on the head. I would have been happy with my beautiful tree with the mushrooms and fly but she went the extra mile and gave it a battery pack. So talented!!!!
> View attachment 275544
> 
> View attachment 275545
> ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't take a single in-progress picture, but I do have one extra mushroom, and I could make another firefly. Thanks for the nice feedback, folks. So glad it fit my victim's style.

And now, MY reaper, byondbzr, sent me a wonderful "archeological find"! It's perfect. I said with my wants, that I'd love some sort of aliens-visited-Earth's-ancient-cultures artifact, thought I thought it might be difficult to come up with something. Lucky me! It just so happened that my reaper is knowledgeable in that area, and she did a wonderful job on this Extra-Terrestrial Artifact. It's in a perfect display case, and the tag says, "Egypt, 1923". Doubtless it's the likeness of a pyramid builder. 
I'm afraid the picture won't show it to it's best advantage, but the artifact has a wonderful oxidized-looking patina.







Picture doesn't do it justice! I was trying to avoid reflections off the display case glass, and I didn't get enough light to show the wonderful colors and the finish. I'll do it over tomorrow in natural daylight. 
Anyway, I love it! Thank you so much, byondbzr!
Great little 3-D card, too! I'm definitely saving that! My picture is even darker. I'll post it after I get a daylight shot.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I didn't take a single in-progress picture, but I do have one extra mushroom, and I could make another firefly. Thanks for the nice feedback, folks. So glad it fit my victim's style.
> 
> And now, MY reaper, byondbzr, sent me a wonderful "archeological find"! It's perfect. I said with my wants, that I'd love some sort of aliens-visited-Earth's-ancient-cultures artifact, thought I thought it might be difficult to come up with something. Lucky me! It just so happened that my reaper is knowledgeable in that area, and she did a wonderful job on this Extra-Terrestrial Artifact. It's in a perfect display case, and the tag says, "Egypt, 1923". Doubtless it's the likeness of a pyramid builder.
> I'm afraid the picture won't show it to it's best advantage, but the artifact has a wonderful oxidized-looking patina.
> ...


Oh man. I am totes jelly! That is an awesome addition to your collection!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm positive my victim will be last to be reaped. I just hope it's worth it


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just love how creative people are getting with this one-item reap. The archeological find in the display case is soooooo cool. When the teaser photo was posted, I was really curious about this project. How perfect for ooojen! Great idea and execution by byondbzr.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> OMG! You guys!!! You just can't even understand how excited I am About my gift. Thank You so much for your thought and hard work Ooojen  I am doing a natural magical kind of Witch scene this year and Ooojen absolutley hit the nail on the head. I would have been happy with my beautiful tree with the mushrooms and fly but she went the extra mile and gave it a battery pack. So talented!!!!
> View attachment 275544
> 
> View attachment 275545
> ...


Oojen, WOW!!! this was an awesome piece you made here. Everything is just perfectly done and the mushrooms...just WOW.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

These are just fantastic reaper gifts! Printersdevil what a great idea for the singe item exchange I would love to play along next year. You are all just so talented it's a treat just seeing the wonderful creations being made and shared.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

a_granger said:


> These are just fantastic reaper gifts! Printersdevil what a great idea for the singe item exchange I would love to play along next year. You are all just so talented it's a treat just seeing the wonderful creations being made and shared.


I was a day late for this one. I think the one-item reap is a great idea. I hope PD hosts another before next year!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> I was a day late for this one. I think the one-item reap is a great idea. I hope PD hosts another before next year!


Same here-- no point in waiting a whole year! Big reaps are great for when you have the time, but it's fun to take part in a single-item reap when things are just a little too hectic and it would be stressful to put together a big reap on time.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

View attachment 275563


Wow!! That is awesome!! May I ask what is it made out of? Clay? I love it!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I had a blast doing the one item reap and would love to participate in another one  For me, it made me put on my creative hat (tho it REALLY needs to be way more creative but ....  ) and I had a blast doing this one. I look forward to there being another one in the near future.

Thank-you PrintersDevil for putting this one together!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are still several making their way by owl to their new homes/destinations. Never fear, they are all on the way. I love all the creativity you guys have. I have always loved the challenge of something different. Thanks for all the comments from so many about this SR. 

I have another idea that I hope to use at some point. Maybe next year I will have time to squeeze in a Walpurgisnaecht one for halfway to Halloween.

I do know that Saki.girl is working on something special for the Mini Reaper that she does. 

More pics to come and I will post mine below of my awesome Reap. Sorry it took me so long. I wear out so easily and my box had to be up and out of the way of my very inquistive dogs. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped yesterday by Miss Hallows Eve!!! I can't wait for her to step in and tell me if the paws are real---I am positive they are, but please tell the story of them. And the snake skin is....well gross, but so awesome!

Do I have your attention? Miss Hallows Eve made me the most awesome voodoo kit in this cool little coffin box with the poppet that fits right over the top of it. You can see the poppet in the first photo and then the cool shell and and candle for a good hex or spell and an awesome bone. Plus a photo with it all.



























Check out these gross/awesome feet. I know they must be real--especially the one at the bottom. My little dog is also interested in them.Look at the awesome little bottles with Serpent Shed and Werewolf Fangs in them!














Thank you so much Miss Hallows Eve! I love it all. You stated that you weren't very creative----but this all shows otherwise. Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> There are still several making their way by owl to their new homes/destinations. Never fear, they are all on the way.


That's so good to hear! What a great group, wrapping things up and showing respect for their respective victims  It makes a reaper proud to be part of it all -- 

Great reap, Printersdevil and Miss Hallows Eve! The kit is well put together and decidedly creepy! I agree bout it showing loads of creativity!

In answer to the question about my Alien Artifact... we need to ask byondbzr! It's very heavy, like clay, but I haven't popped it out of the case to grope it and try to figure out the material. The finish looks like some stone with metallic ore. (Très cool!)


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh love the voodoo kit!! The stuff looks fab and totally real, so betting much of it is!

Ooojen, I am so glad you like it! As I commented way back when, before sign ups for this swap had even ended, that I found your wish/want list to be fascinating and cool. This guy's face was already in my head really. I wanted to make it so bad! Printersdevil must have caught that vibe and you became my victim. I was STOKED.

It is made of clay, the clay cost half the total project price. I was figuring I would never find a display case for it, BUT Michael's put them on sale the very week I needed one desperately! So, at half off it was also half the swap limit. They just had to go together. I could have sent the face alone, but I think he needs to be displayed like the royal space god/dude he is! 

It is colored with glimmer paint I watered down very thin. The colors were coffee shop and sugar maple. This piece took three days to dry, and then I let it sit two more days after gluing him into place in the case. It is heavy, and therein perhaps I failed at this reap, because it cost a fair bit to ship which, if counted, puts me over a touch.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of the alien fella when he was still wet. He ended up more coppery...


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> I was reaped yesterday by Miss Hallows Eve!!! I can't wait for her to step in and tell me if the paws are real---I am positive they are, but please tell the story of them. And the snake skin is....well gross, but so awesome!
> 
> Do I have your attention? Miss Hallows Eve made me the most awesome voodoo kit in this cool little coffin box with the poppet that fits right over the top of it. You can see the poppet in the first photo and then the cool shell and and candle for a good hex or spell and an awesome bone. Plus a photo with it all.
> View attachment 275574
> ...


I am so happy that you liked everything and Thank-you for the compliment on my 'creativity'.

All of the bones, paws and teeth are the real deal. I collect skulls, bones, animal teeth, taxidermy and other oddities so have a decent supply on hand at all times. Everything is ethically sourced. The jaw bone is from a coyote. The teeth are either coyote or elk. The paws are from an alligator and a squirrel (they are mummified). The snake shed is from one of my snakes. The little poppet/voodoo doll is made of twigs from my yard and Old Mans Beard I found at a local cemetery. The shell is from my collection of sea shells. The one thing I did not have and wanted to include was a rusty coffin nail for you.

I had a blast making this voodoo kit


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh my. That alien head! AND the voodoo kit!! 
I am totally immersed in doing a voodoo theme. I am SLOBBERING over the items in that kit! Great job.

This has been so much fun to watch. You all did such a wonderful job.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So much fun. Hubby kept looking at the gator paw and was pretty sure it was real. I am just overjoyed with this&#55356;&#57096; Like over the rainbow! I just realized that I didn't add to the rules that the cost limit was not including postage. This has been a lot of fun and I know about two items on the way and they are cool too. It is amazing what we can do with even some limited funds.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> It is amazing what we can do with even some limited funds.


Well anyone can spend a ton of money and make a big splash. It's takes ingenuity and creativity to come up with the very thoughtful gifts herein.
I applaud each and every one of you. 
Take a bow! You folks rock.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, is that homemade? that is darling. great, fantastic job oojen. yes, stunning

bethene, you are right. I am in love with that witch. she is fabulous. everything about her is perfect. i'm going to see if I have a pattern anywhere close. printerdevil, good job. 

oojen, nice gift. perfect for you. job well done

printersdevil, now that is a very nice gift. kudos to the creator


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have several waiting but boxes should be arriving this week. A couple were a little late shipping and one reaper has been sick but never fear all are covered.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got an awesome reap in today so happy he is the coolest. My youngest wanted him in his bunk bed. ♥ I can't wait to set him up in the new house. Thank you! Thank you he is so cool ♥


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a pretty fun guy you got there, moonwitchkitty. Someone worked hard on that.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's great, Moonwitchkitty! He'll be a wonderful addition to the place! I'm glad to hear things progressed well with the house, and really impressed with your reaper's gift! They did a fantastic job... those eyes! That mouth!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to thank byondbzr for posting a better photo. I finally got one that shows a little of the finish. You can get an idea of the excellent aged look, but it still looks even better in person.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh My Gosh!! Booswife just sent me a great addition to my display for this year! I am busy getting photos to show you. Thank You So Much for making this prop for me. I absolutely love it and had not yet figured out how to make one myself. So perfect!! OK, back to taking photos. I will be back.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Moonwitchkitty's head is Dumbledore.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are some photos I got done. 

Thank you so much Booswife. You did a perfect job. This is so clever, using PVC pipe for the mic stand, and a microphone attached with a long 
Brittish flag scarf. I am so excited to have this for my Halloween concert this year, The Rolling Bones. Mick will love it too. Hahaha.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Omg, that is fabulous! What a great idea for your band. Mick and the Rolling Bones will be awesome,


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Love it, PiB and Booswife! That's just marvelous! And massive applause for your rock star in residence, PIB!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am LAUGHING!!!!! Ray is such a hoot!!!! 
That mic stand is such a fantastic addition to your display this year! 
You rocked it Boos! (pun intentional)! hahahaha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha..... Loving your rockstar PIB! I'm so glad you like it! I had so many ideas for you I wished it wasn't one item...now I do need to warn you.... The microphone sings TPain songs!!!! I thought she will kill me if she has her Rolling Bones set up and T Pain started rapping hahaha......


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That is funny about the rap songs. And yes! I love it. The mic stand will be front and center stage this October!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This has been so much fun. All of you participating and the onlookers have made me laugh a lot and I needed it in the days leading to and the ones right after my knee revision surgery.

I believe we have one more SR box that is out for delivery TODAY. So keep an eye out on this thread for more fun and another glimpse at the creativity of this amazing crew!!

I am going back to look over the list to make sure that I have not missed anyone.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I believe I received my gift from my reaper and I LOVE it!!!! There was not a note inside the box or anything indicating that it was for this reap but since PD said there was only one box left to be delivered today and I happened to have gotten a box today, I am thinking this IS from my Secret Reaper.

It is a gorgeous statue of Ganesh! I also received a small silver coin with Ganesh on it as well but my camera phone didn't want to focus on it so ....

THANK-YOU so very much!! This will look wonderful in my collection of Ganesh statues


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful. I was not familiar with Ganish. What a learning adventure this was on top of the fun.

Hopefully all the ,Reapers will reveal their names now.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I believe I received my gift from my reaper and I LOVE it!!!! There was not a note inside the box or anything indicating that it was for this reap but since PD said there was only one box left to be delivered today and I happened to have gotten a box today, I am thinking this IS from my Secret Reaper.
> 
> It is a gorgeous statue of Ganesh! I also received a small silver coin with Ganesh on it as well but my camera phone didn't want to focus on it so ....
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome! I'm so sorry that it was so late. I actually sent it on the 16th, but it was returned for insufficient postage. I stupidly reused a white Priority flat rate box, and covered most of its markings, but I guess not well enough. The note on it said that it needed flat rate postage, and I'd figured it for the "use my own box" rate. 

Then we had a run of stomach flu through the family, which put it off further. I promise, I Lysoled the box, haha!

As soon as I saw your list, I knew that I could find a Ganesh for you! I was hoping that you didn't already have one like it. There were others that I liked better, but they were 4 inches high, or less.

The coin is supposedly temple blessed. I thought that it might make a good portable item. It was supposed to be a teaser, but I forgot to send it before the package fiasco. 

Ganesh is my favorite! I used to have a very nice brass statue from TJ Maxx, but sadly, I don't anymore. I bought myself a new small resin statue when I ordered yours, though!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Such a great variety of gifts this time. Really fun to see them all!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Im so glad you liked it My internet has been down and I've been sick so I haven't gotten to see if you had received it. I couldn't decide on one flag so i got them both. same type of goodie so one item


Yes, I love them both, and so does my little guy! He is still talking about the "airplane egg bunny", and has to show it off to anyone who comes over. 

I'm sorry that I wasn't on to see your response, we have had one heck of a week around here! Thanks again, very much! The neighbors who love my outdoor decorations have complimented me on the outdoor flag, too!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a beautiful and deeply thoughtful gift for Miss Hallows Eve! 
Just lovely.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love love love that Ganesh ! I have a pretty large brass one but it isn't anywhere as beautiful as this one.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Moonwitchkitty's head is Dumbledore.


and he is awesome  love the Detail that Beth put into it. my youngest is in love ♥


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> You are so very welcome! I'm so sorry that it was so late. I actually sent it on the 16th, but it was returned for insufficient postage. I stupidly reused a white Priority flat rate box, and covered most of its markings, but I guess not well enough. The note on it said that it needed flat rate postage, and I'd figured it for the "use my own box" rate.
> 
> Then we had a run of stomach flu through the family, which put it off further. I promise, I Lysoled the box, haha!
> 
> ...


I am so sorry you and your family have been sick. Seems to really be going around! No worries at all about being late or anything else. Most Ganesh statues I have seen are the smaller ones. I have not seen one this big before. Again Thank-you and do hope that you all are recovered by now!

*I also think the post office has some sort of RID thing IN the flat rates boxes for I did the same thing a few years back and covered it with butcher paper ... it was returned to me for insufficient postage  Greedy ... well I won't say the other word  Lol!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I am so sorry you and your family have been sick. Seems to really be going around! No worries at all about being late or anything else. Most Ganesh statues I have seen are the smaller ones. I have not seen one this big before. Again Thank-you and do hope that you all are recovered by now!
> 
> *I also think the post office has some sort of RID thing IN the flat rates boxes for I did the same thing a few years back and covered it with butcher paper ... it was returned to me for insufficient postage  Greedy ... well I won't say the other word  Lol!


Yes thank you! We are all better now. Between having a little one in preschool, and my middle son attending a special school where a lot of the children board there, we always seem to get every type of crud that comes around. (he doesn't live there, he is bused from home daily, but because the others live there communally, it seems like they're sick a lot)

I wouldn't be surprised if the PO does have some way of telling if it's a reused flat rate box. I looked for butcher's paper in my hoard of packing supplies, but didn't find any. I must have reused it all, already!


----------

